

Ask HN: Using Cassandra instead of MySQL from the start? - niktech

Does it make sense to start off a potentially DB-bound project using Cassandra rather than go with a traditional MySQL setup? How is the perf of Cassandra compared to MySQL running on a single machine (512MB Xen VPS)?
======
z8000
You should probably ask this on stackoverflow.com.

